
Short on Money, Cities Around the World Try Making Their Own - onewhonknocks
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-07/a-depression-era-idea-gets-a-new-look-local-money
======
perl4ever
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Tire_money](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Tire_money)

